# How to separate excess rhodium that was used to electroplate



## Anonymous (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi I just electroplate my jewelry using rhodium, my friend told me not to throw away the rest of the solution because it still got Rhodium in it that can be use

My question is how to separate the rhodium from the solution so it become powder like again :?:


really nice if you can help  

thank you


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 7, 2008)

Zinc flour should work. 

Harold


----------

